# Cavs @ Pistons | Game #16 | 11/28/2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 16*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(9-6) @* *Detroit Pistons** (8-5)*

_*Wednesday, November 28, 2007*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *The Palace Of Auburn Hills*, Auburn Hills, Michigan










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> The last time LeBron James visited the Palace of Auburn Hills, he turned in one of the greatest postseason performances in NBA history.
> 
> James and the surging Cleveland Cavaliers return to face the Detroit Pistons on Wednesday night in the teams' first meeting since the 2007 Eastern Conference finals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm not getting my hopes up, here. This has all the makings of the game against Denver.

OT game last night, starters played really heavy minutes, travel overnight with the second game of a back-to-back on the road, etc. And I think Detroit has their starting lineup fully intact for the first time in a long time. They'll be pumped for this one.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This will be a tough one: back to back on the road after an overtime game. Plus the home team has had the day off again 

Our schedule has just been brutal so far


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pretty easily the hardest schedule in the league so far. We're something like #2 in SOS like .003 behind Houston, before taking into account road games and back to backs.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why do I feel like McDyess is going to eat us alive tonight?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh for the love of god, just when I think things can't get worse for the game, they announce Violet Palmer is officiating. I am predicting an aneurysm for me tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah... this is going to be a long night. I can tell we're tired already.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What the hell is up with the officials just DESTROYING Gibson this year? 2 bull**** calls against him already.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I love these back-to-back drives.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice little run here. Within 1.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Getting killed by the refs early. I didn't see any foul there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lindsey Hunter gets away with so much contact it's ridiculous. I hate watching him play because he plays Bruce Bowen slapping defense.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What the hell are the Pistons commentators talking about?! He was standing there like a statue??? He slid right under Lebron!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cavs down by 1 point after the opening quarter (22-23).


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Cavs down 1 after the first quarter. Could have been worse I guess. We're going to need to find energy and scoring from somewhere if we want to pull this one out.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Devin Brown with a bailout jumper.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Pistons have a lot of good midrange shooters. We need to close them out better.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland should have made 1 extra pass there. Bad move.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

remy23 said:


> Cleveland should have made 1 extra pass there. Bad move.


Drew gets tunnel vision a lot.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

brand you never give gooden a break lmao =)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why did Lebron not come in there?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> brand you never give gooden a break lmao =)


lol, I've been hard on him lately because of his defensive lapses. But yeah, he's really important to the team, especially his rebounding. 

And he's invaluable when he's in YEEE mode like last night.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we cant score we put eric in there we go and dwayne jones wow nice lol


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we are too stagnant get some z pick n pops going


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

of course Gibson can't defend anyone if they call a foul every time he tries. He gets less respect than anyone on our team, maybe even Sasha.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn flip murrays abusing us on the post


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This begs the question: Is Nichols really so bad that we can't even bring him in for a few minutes when we have 3 non-scorers on the floor?

Seriously, when Devin Brown is the second best scorer out on the floor, is there any wonder why we're struggling? Jesus.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is this the first time we've played zone this year?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what a freaking strip


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is a really irritating game to me for some reason. Maybe because I'm watching the Pistons broadcast.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we need av vs rasheed thats one of the few exciting matchups cavs vs pistons


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's a sign of a coaching problem than the team has no idea how to attack a zone.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

he got poked hard


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

sasha canthit direct 3s but he can hit fade away contested ones


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

nice job z


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

good end to the quarter


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can take being down 5 at the half. We look really listless tonight and we have no legs. But somehow we're still putting up a decent fight. 

If we can keep it close until the 4th, I think we have a good chance to steal this one.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Maximus made a good point. Shannon Brown could be useful tonight. He's obviously completely fresh, and if he can keep it under control he could provide some extra scoring for us.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

nice move but wtf where is lebron


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hmm... if anyone hears about Lebron, let me know. I wonder what happened to him.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

rasheeds playing so dirty


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jesus, these calls against Gibson are ridiculous. He's collected 3 fouls without actually fouling anyone yet.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damnit, long jumpers every time. We're playing stupidly.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron needs to get back in


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wtf is he doing i hope he doesnt have another freaking broken nose


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ugh. Sprained finger for Lebron. Questionable as to whether he returns tonight or not.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sasha is playing well as the man.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

people who think lebrons supporting cast isnt bad just watch this game. WTF lebrons not returning???


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron's not coming back.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we lost this game if lebron isnt coming back in


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well if we're gonna get killed in this game at least give Nichols some burn in the 4th.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

im sorry but that woman ref is the worst in the league


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> im sorry but that woman ref is the worst in the league


You don't have to be sorry, it's pretty well-known.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol god forbid lebron ever gets seriously injured, we might get a lottery pick


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Brandname said:


> You don't have to be sorry, it's pretty well-known.


i watch her ref and im like god TERRIBLE


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm fairly certain we've already given up on this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> i watch her ref and im like god TERRIBLE


Yep, she's the worst.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol lebrons in a suit already


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Ugh. Sprained finger for Lebron. Questionable as to whether he returns tonight or not.


I think it has become fairly obvious he's not return. Nice suit, though. This win feels empty without Bron Bron out there.

Oh, and Brand? Get the hell outta Ann Arbor if you wanna watch your team's broadcasts  I'll trade you locations, actually. At least I could hit Hudson Mills and Bandemer regularly if I lived up there...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Time for the scrubs. Let's see what they have.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Yep, she's the worst.


Oh god, I agree. Nothing against women... but if Palmer is the best the female sex has to offer as an official, well, then they don't belong out there! I hope to God that there are more and better female refs out there.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

**** shannon is sooo quick if he could dribble...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> I think it has become fairly obvious he's not return. Nice suit, though. This win feels empty without Bron Bron out there.
> 
> Oh, and Brand? Get the hell outta Ann Arbor if you wanna watch your team's broadcasts  I'll trade you locations, actually. At least I could hit Hudson Mills and Bandemer regularly if I lived up there...


Well, he wasn't back on the bench when I wrote that, lol. 

I'd leave AA, except I'm still going to school here. Plus I love the city. I have to order League Pass every year, but no biggie. They're blacked out when we play the Pistons, though. 

I actually grew up in Toledo my whole life. I can't say I miss it too too much, lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> Oh god, I agree. Nothing against women... but if Palmer is the best the female sex has to offer as an official, well, then they don't belong out there! I hope to God that there are more and better female refs out there.


Yeah, I have no idea how she got her job.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What's the extent of Lebron's injury?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF was that shot by Shannon?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Nichols available?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmmm I'm not sure why Brown isn't giving the ball back to Gibson with shots like that


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Is Nichols available?


I think so, but I doubt Mike Brown cares.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We look like a giant, steaming pile.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

there u go brand nichols comin in


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Yep, she's the worst.





Brandname said:


> Well, he wasn't back on the bench when I wrote that, lol.
> 
> I'd leave AA, except I'm still going to school here. Plus I love the city. I have to order League Pass every year, but no biggie. They're blacked out when we play the Pistons, though.
> 
> I actually grew up in Toledo my whole life. I can't say I miss it too too much, lol.


Yeah, its like a black hole. I keep getting sucked back in. I tried leaving to go to school elsewhere, then got carjacked coming back to work here for a summer (surgeries kept me out of school, had to transfer in to Toledo). Tried leaving for Wisconsin to work at a sports camp but it went under... God I hate this place but I can't get out. 

I'm assuming you go to U of M, you a Buckeye's fan coming from T-Town? I support Detroit sports, but anywhere I can root for C-Bus I do (I'm a Buckeyes fan and a Blue Jackets fan).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Well, he wasn't back on the bench when I wrote that, lol.
> 
> I'd leave AA, except I'm still going to school here. Plus I love the city. I have to order League Pass every year, but no biggie. They're blacked out when we play the Pistons, though.
> 
> I actually grew up in Toledo my whole life. I can't say I miss it too too much, lol.


Toledo ughhh I feel sorrry for you




j/k one of my best friends is from Toledo


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> j/k one of my best friends is from Toledo


That poor kid!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Negative x-ray that's good: but that doesn't mean anything with regards to ligaments


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is that Nichols in there?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Chris you should come to the Mitten. I can't hang out with Cavs fans!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> Yeah, its like a black hole. I keep getting sucked back in. I tried leaving to go to school elsewhere, then got carjacked coming back to work here for a summer (surgeries kept me out of school, had to transfer in to Toledo). Tried leaving for Wisconsin to work at a sports camp but it went under... God I hate this place but I can't get out.
> 
> I'm assuming you go to U of M, you a Buckeye's fan coming from T-Town? I support Detroit sports, but anywhere I can root for C-Bus I do (I'm a Buckeyes fan and a Blue Jackets fan).


Yeah, I was quite happy to get away. 

We must be polar opposites in terms of sports, haha. Since Toledo is right in the middle, we had half and half UM/OSU growing up. I'm a fan of UM, the Red Wings, and the Cavs, haha. 

Cavs are the only Cleveland team I support.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

The hell is the Mitten? haha.



> lol god forbid lebron ever gets seriously injured, we might get a lottery pick


I don't know, a lineup with LeBron and Rose is kind of scary. I wouldn't want to see Mayo and LeBron, Mayo is more of a scorer. But imagine Rose distributing for the Cavs. Frightening.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Toledo ughhh I feel sorrry for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you let him live in Toledo, he's obviously not that good of a friend. Friends don't let friends live in Toledo.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Yeah, I was quite happy to get away.
> 
> We must be polar opposites in terms of sports, haha. Since Toledo is right in the middle, we had half and half UM/OSU growing up. I'm a fan of UM, the Red Wings, and the Cavs, haha.
> 
> Cavs are the only Cleveland team I support.


Yeah Detroit is so much closer than Cleveland. I'm just all for Columbus, Ohio won the Toledo War, obviously they wanted us more, right? haha... So I'm all for the state capitol. If an NBA franchise moved into C-Bus I would switch allegiance, same for football. Though I could never EVER under ANY circumstances ever forsake my Tigers.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Any of you Clevelanders watching OSU v. UNC? This is great. I love Deibler, he TORE UP my high school, Whitmer. Tore us the **** UP with those booooombs from outside NBA range. Seeing him miss everything for a few weeks there was miserable, but those two treys he just knocked down were just what I expect from that kid.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Michigan is shaped like a mitten... come on now!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Our reserves are playing very selfish basketball. Especially Shannon. I guess he wants to prove he can contribute but he's forcing way too much.

On the other hand, Nichols doesn't look half bad out there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, one more thing:

**** the schedule makers.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Technical for 'an excessive timeout'????? I have NEVER seen that before.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Technical for 'an excessive timeout'????? I have NEVER seen that before.


Wow. What the ****?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Michigan is shaped like a mitten... come on now!


*facedesk*
I should have picked up on that. Actually I am looking at Wayne State University for graduate school. But that won't be until fall of 2009. I'll be done at UT in December 08 here, then a year on the PDGA Tour before I go to grad school. Wayne State is only if I go to grad school for Cultural Anthropology, I'm torn between that and Creative Writing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well that sucked: Lebron gets hurt, we get blownout, and our scrubs well play like scrubs particularly Shannon. He's looking like a wasted draft pick.

Trying to stop thinking about Sergio. Now trying to stop thinking about Farmar


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Concerning the Timeout-Tech: Apparently Cleveland thought that they had called a full timeout and had none available at the time, only 20 second timeouts. Its the same as a team calling a timeout with none left at all. Makes sense reading it now even if it was weird as hell at the time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> Concerning the Timeout-Tech: Apparently Cleveland thought that they had called a full timeout and had none available at the time, only 20 second timeouts. Its the same as a team calling a timeout with none left at all. Makes sense reading it now even if it was weird as hell at the time.


ah, yeah that does make sense. 

The only explanation they gave at the time was that it was for an "excessive timeout".

It sounded like the officials were mad that we took a timeout in the middle of a blowout. hahaha


----------

